

Amazon headed to $150 Kindles? - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/03/amazon_headed_to_150_kindles.html

======
Semiapies
I'd _very_ seriously consider a reader at that price-point. I have an annoying
number of magazines and books in my man-purse/go-bag/laptop-bag-without-a-
laptop-in-it.

The only issue for me is eyestrain; reading on a sample Nook on anything but
the biggest size was uncomfortable after a few minutes.

